# fast frames adheasive paper



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Can someone tell me where to get the adheasive paper for fast frames?? Tks in advance


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Gunold (order a backing sample book > its very helpful when choosing backing)

They have pre-cut adhesive in different weights

Colman and Company 

Joann's > if you are desperate its expensive look for a coupon for 40%-50% off in the Sunday paper (Sulky Brand)


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Floriani Commercial

This company has "Perfect Stick" and you won't have gummy needles or buildup at all. This is all I use.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Almost any supplier has sticky paper. I rarely use it . Just spray the frame with adhesive, wrap it with regular stabilizer and spray again. Much easier on your needles. If you do use it though, spray the bottom with silicone spray if you have problems with threads fraying , breaking, or gumming up.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

All of the embroidery supply companies have a sticky backing that will work with Fast Frames. To avoid the sticky build up on your needles slide a piece of wax paper (the kind you buy at the grocery store) under the hoop before you start stitching.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

This is what I use and it doesn't gum up on my needles. I buy it in the 8.5 in X 300 ft. rolls. Lasts for a while.
Creative Feet - Fabric Stick and Tear - Sewing Machine Presser Feet - Sewing Supplies


----------

